# Rose petal blush for 170 dollars



## Barbie1 (Aug 17, 2014)

The blush is in the form of rose petals that look very real
  it comes on very sheer but this is such a gorgeous one of a kind item would be so cute as a valentines day gift to give or get from someone.


----------



## Impianti (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh it's laduree  Gorgeus!


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'am a blush girl and I love roses / flowers this is so my kinda gift.


----------



## cjkdawg (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh I sooooo want one of those!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Myselicat (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow that looks gorgeous


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

O.m.g....


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2015)

The packaging is so beautiful


----------

